# Filtrar radio



## aripod (Nov 8, 2006)

Tengo unos parlantes, los cuales me agarran una radio. Probe de ponerles un cable mas grueso, mallado, cable coaxil,,,,pero no pasa nada...sigue agarrando la radio.
Habria ke hacer algun tipo de filtro???

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Willington (Nov 8, 2006)

mmm, quizas no sean los parlantes, tal vez el amplificador ??

este se alimenta con CA o CC ??

la radio debe ser AM ... mira bien la fuente de alimetacion .

saludos


----------



## aripod (Nov 8, 2006)

Son NogaNET s2176...son CA. Estuve leyendo en un foro de edifier  y hay ke blokear dos capacitores......pero insisto,,,me parece ke es el cable....(espero porke no quiero abrir los satelites)


edit: Llame a la radio ke interfiere y me dijeron ke ponen un Choque de ferrita para solucionar el problema, pero ke vienen dentro de 10 dias......
Esto como se conecta???

Levante el telefono y note ke ahora tambien escucho la radio por el mismo!!!


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Probá de conectar el cable de tierra del amplificador a una canilla de agua metálica. Si no se escucha mas la radio será que tenés que poner tu aparato a tierra (el cable desnudo que circula por tu instalacion eléctrica)


----------



## aripod (Nov 9, 2006)

Como seria la cosa?
Tengo para enchufar:
Dos fichas de RCA ke se unen en una sola ficha para conectar en la placa de sonido, y otras dos, una para cada satelite...

Cual conecto a la canilla?JE
Y lo del choke de ferrite?


----------



## VichoT (Nov 10, 2006)

Holas.aripod.Coge cada malla ke veas..unelas y conectalas a la cañeria de agua potable (siempre y cuando estas cañerias esten hechas de cobre u otro metal conductor de electricidad)

En los conectores RCA toma la malla ke va al conector externo... tb debes unir la masa o negativo del PCB y del cto completo dela radio y si la radio esta en una caja metalica tb debes unirla  ala malla que ira a tierra..

Respecto al choke no creo que te sirva mucho ya ke si tu telefono tb   sintoniza la dichosa emisora....pero podrias probar con el conectandolo en serie ala alimentacion de VCC  ke llega la PCB de tu radio es decir ..cortas el cable con el positivo y le insertas (en serie) el choke...
 pero lo mejor es hacerte una jaula de faradai..o como se llame...

BYE!


----------



## aripod (Nov 10, 2006)

preferiria hacer la jaula de faraday...pero....es al subwoofer o a los satelites???
Recien se me ocurre.....probar de cambiar el cable ke va desde la pc al subwoofer....ponerle uno mayado...ke es no lo hice....sino ke probe con los satelites....


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola.  Reabro el hilo porque tengo el mismo problema pero con el telefono, escucho una radio AM. ¿Qué filtro puedo hacer para solucionar esto?


----------

